

Paypal making a change? An automated e-mail I just received from them. - massarog

Rewarding your PayPal performance<p>Dear <i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i>* <i></i><i></i><i></i>*,<p>PayPal appreciates your business and continues to design its products and services with you in mind. Our goal is to make sending and receiving payments simple and seamless.<p>With that in mind, we want to share some good news with you. Due to your feedback and outstanding account performance, PayPal will no longer temporarily hold your funds in the event of a dispute, claim, or chargeback. These processes used to require funds to be held in a pending balance while the outcome was determined. Going forward, your funds will not be held in a pending balance.<p>Please be aware that we still need your assistance by responding accordingly in a timely fashion, and that the dispute, claim and chargeback process will remain the same. Although PayPal is not placing a temporary hold on your funds, a lost dispute, claim, or chargeback will still result in your PayPal account being debited at the time the case is closed. Please note there are other transactions that can still result in funds being temporarily held and this new change only applies to claims, chargebacks and disputes.<p>Your account performance will consistently be monitored and the terms of this feature are subject to change based on your selling performance. In order to maintain this feature, above-standard performance is necessary. PayPal sends system-generated e-mails which may cause you to see references to held funds in e-mails, disputes, claims, and chargebacks. Despite this, your account is exempt from such holds at this time.<p>The PayPal Debit MasterCard Business Card® will also provide you with fast access to your funds. Thank you for your continued commitment towards the PayPal community as we partner with you to grow your business.<p>Sincerely,<p>PayPal
======
bradmccarty
Any chance you can email me a screenshot of this? Happy to blank out the name.
Would just make a great addition to an earlier story we did.

brad@thenextweb.com

